# incest in birds?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

what would happend if a brother and sister pair off and have some young ones would the young ones be any weaker than a pair that was from two diffrent blood lines?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it really depends on what you are breeding for.. if both sister and brother have the traits you want then one hopes the young will as well... but then you have to out cross their young most likely.. interbreeding is an art and takes some experience on how to do it.. but usually the offspring will be just fine.. may not be what you wanted , but then you would not repeat it... and if they are a pair they make good foster parents..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

chayi said:


> what would happend if a brother and sister pair off and have some young ones would the young ones be any weaker than a pair that was from two diffrent blood lines?


If the grand parents of this hatchling were completely unrelated birds, then it would'nt be much different than a hatchling of unrelated birds in many common aspects.

As said, if its for a particular trait which is what intended from this pairing then you can try whether if that trait gets inherited, otherwise you should always give a chance for the hatchlings to acquire a different gene pool set.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Brother ands sister are both 50 50 half the fathers line and half the mothers line. You would not sett traits as well as you would going father daughter son mother.. So you would be just setting the current trait Hoping for something as good or a little better. But would need to cross out side the line the next generation. So you would not accomplish that much. But good birds do and have come from brother sister matings. Just not the best way to build a line of birds


----------

